# American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the item American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography has been updated:

Updated Deadline


----------



## DennisZz

Question about the 'Ten-Sixty' video assignment
'10 images' means 10 pictures not 10 video clips right?


----------



## Chris W

DennisZz said:


> Question about the 'Ten-Sixty' video assignment
> '10 images' means 10 pictures not 10 video clips right?


Yes I believe so. I'd can them for sure and report back just in case.

There's some AFI AMAs I believe too with @esilva21 and you can ask in that thread too.






						Accepted to AFI - Cinematography AMA
					

I am starting the program this August. If you guys have any questions about the application process let me know!  www.enricosilva.com



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography has been updated:

Updated acceptance stats


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography has been updated:

Added new Acceptance Data tab with up to date acceptance data calculated from our application database.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## Batsy

The deadline for this discipline has been extended to January 4th, 2022.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## Iron Man

Can someone share any sample AFI still photographs portfolios?


----------

